# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  أخيراً يا اتحاد يا عام _ ؟؟ لجنة الحالات السالبة تحول البرير الى لجنة الانضباط

## KOLA MOHAMMED

*لجنة الحالات السالبة تحول البرير الى لجنة الانضباط بالاتحاد العام ..



الصدى موبايل 
*

----------


## فارس المريخ

*بعد سنه!!
                        	*

----------


## كدكول

*​اتحول للسمكرجي واكيد مظبط ليهو مخارجه
*

----------


## مهودي

*يخارجوا قائل دا اتحاد معتصم جعفر 
دا يااخوي الكاف والفيفا من وراه
واكان مابخاف الكذب دي نهاية مجدي شمس الدين اذا حاول انو يخارج البرير
بن همام غلبوا يتخارج يجئ يخارج البرير

:1 (3)::1 (3)::1 (3)::1 (3)::1 (3)::1 (3)::1 (3)::1 (3)::1 (3)::1 (3)::1 (3)::1 (3)::1 (3)::1 (3)::1 (3)::1 (3)::1 (3)::1 (3)::1 (3)::1 (3)::1 (3)::1 (3)::1 (3)::1 (3)::1 (3)::1 (3)::1 (3)::1 (3)::1 (3)::1 (3)::1 (3)::1 (3)::1 (3)::1 (3)::1 (3)::1 (3)::1 (3):
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*اخيرا" حانت لحظة نهاية مجدى وذلك جزاء السمكرجية
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الموضوع بقي فيهو كاف وفيفا لازم ينهرشوا جماعتنا والا ماحيمشوا النهائيات
                        	*

----------


## الامير بارسا

*شكلكم مصدقين التمثيلية البايخة دى
*

----------


## ياسر عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الامير بارسا
					

شكلكم مصدقين التمثيلية البايخة دى



2222222222222222222222222222222222222222222
                        	*

----------


## ابو حسن

*التعملو بإيدك يغلب أجاويدك السمكرجيه .
*

----------


## كسباوى

*الراقصة والطبال 
*

----------


## سامرين

*حانت لحظة العقاب يابرير لا مجدى بينفعك لا معتصم بيحلك.
*

----------


## dr.abdelgalil

*





الأحد, 08 يناير 2012 17:14

قال السيد محمد سيد احمد عضو الاتحاد العام ورئيس لجنه الحالات السالبة إن لجنته قررت إحالة رئيس الهلال الأمين البرير للمثول إمام لجنته فى الاجتماع الذى تعقده فى اليومين القادمين وقال سيد احمد ان اللجنة رصدت بعدد من الصحف اليوم اتهام البرير للاتحاد العام بالتؤاطو مع الكاف فى العقوبات التى صدرت ضده من الاتحاد الافريقى وأوضح سيد احمد فى تصريحات خص بها (سودانا فوق) ان لجنته رصدت هذه الصحف واحتفظت بها وقررت التعامل معها كبينه لمثول البرير واضاف سيد احمد ان لجنته سوف ترصد العديد من الحالات السالبة لكل الذين يخرجوا عن النص فى الاجهزة الإعلامية واضاف الجكومى ان لجنته منصوص عليها فى  قانون الاتحاد العام واستمدت شرعيتها من الاتحاد العام نفسة مضيفا ان اللجنه بها اعضاء اصحاب كفاءة عالية وخبرة ادارية


*

----------


## معتز المكى

*العملتو كريت فى القرض لقتو فى جلدها ....
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*ناهية جات 
السمكرجي انتهي خلاص
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*المشكله هو لسه بسمكر
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*لولا السيد محمد سيداحمد لما تفوه الاتحاد بكلمة استدعاء وعقوبة البرير ودونكم تصريح مجدى سمكرة
ولولا تصريحات البرير يوم امس فى ناديه بان الاتحاد السودانى ساعد الكاف فى العقوبة لما سمعنا باستدعاء البرير
مهازل فى كل نواحى الرياضة واكثرها فى منشط كرة القدم
                        	*

----------


## شرقاوي

*مجدي لي حسع ساعي يحل المشكلة لكن لو عرف خلاص ما في طريقة 
ينقلب علي البرير ذي ما حصل اي شيء ويقول القانون الدولي وقوانين كرة القدم ولابد من احترام قرارات الكاف والفيفا 
لان مجدي تهمه مصلحة فوق كل شيء 
هو اتنازل من شداد ما يتنازل من البرير  
*

----------

